# Baker21 & dooka vs Audi A6 C6.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope that your well........:wave:

This details sees me at dooka HQ with Rob detailing my friend Carl's Audi A6 which he had recently just purchased having moved back to the UK.

Those of you who have seen my details may remember me detailing Carl's original Audi A6 in the link below:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76283

Since that day Carl has been keen to keep his motor's in tip top condition and moving back to the UK he couldn't resist another Audi A6 and some TLC from the 'dooka duo'......:thumb:

So as normal for me, I agreed with Carl for him to get stuck in with Rob and I as we tackled his Audi A6 for a day to lay down some protection and get the paintwork looking how it should, so this is how the car looked on arrival:



























































































As you can see, it was looking in good shape and nothing a little TLC wouldn't sort out so with a pretty busy day ahead of us on a large motor, we got cracking with the detail........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

So first up was to move the car out into the 'dooka wash bay' and get those wheels off, so much easier with two jacks and axle stands so off with the rears first and onto the RiMats:





































As expected with a new motor, both arches looked pretty clean:



















So the agreement was for me to do the wheels and Rob the arches, so Rob using Megs APC and a Vikan Arch brush:



















A rinse and looking good:



















Meanwhile it was time to break out the dooka Wheel Bucket with all it's goodies and I was using some Megs APC and a dooka Wheel Mitt:



















Next up some Iron X was applied and aggitated with the AG Wheel Brush:










This was then rinsed:










Megs APC was also used on the tyre walls with a Vikan Brush:



















A going over with the dooka Wheel Mitt on the front faces and looking better, followed by a rinse:



















AS Tardis was used in a few areas but sadly one of the wheels showed signs of being refurbed, now rinsed you can see which one had been refurbed:










Carl wasn't overly happy with this but what can you do......

Each wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel, I then sealed the wheels with some FK1000P on a UFO Applicator Pad:










And buffed off:










Each wheel was re-fitted with protective sockets and a wheel locator peg, then torqued up to the correct figure:










The front wheels then came off and looked as follows:










As with the rear arches, not too dirty the fronts:



















A similar process was then followed with the wheels and arches:



















Megs APC on the tyres and wheel faces:










dooka Wheel Mitt:










Rinsed:










Arches done:



















So with me finishing off the wheels, Rob got cracking on the bodywork, going around the car with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:



































































































































































Rob then went around the car with some Citrus Degreaser:





































Next up it was time to get cracking so out with the Snow Foam:





































Doing it's thing:




























This was then rinsed:














































Then time to wash the car using some AF Lather, dooka Wash Buckets and dooka Wash Pads:























































Rob using the smaller dooka Wash Pad on the shuts:










This was then rinsed down:



















Including all the shuts with the pressure turned down:




























Next up it was time to get claying so out with some Elite Yellow Fine Poly Clay and Megs Last Touch for lube:



















Cheesy:




























Looking pretty good to be fair:




























Another rinse:










Then we moved the car inside and the car was dryed with a couple of Uber Drying Towels followed by the dooka Dryer:



















It was now time for Carl to get cracking on the interior so started to clean a few things out:



















As normal Rob was straight in there taking some readings and checking what we had to play with and already prepping up the Flex:










Fairly healthy readings:




























But the bonnet had seen some paint at some stage:










The marks in the paintwork were very little, so much so we started to question whether we could improve the finish and gloss level but we will come back to that later on but as you can see difficult to take pictures of this colour but hardly any marks at all:










Armed with a 3M Polishing Pad and some Megs 205 we got cracking with Rob at home on the bonnet:



















Then onto the roof:










As normal I was to bring up from the rear and was working on the rear wings, boot and bumper, Rear Lamps weren't even that swirled either:










I had been looking at a badly fitted dealer sticker:










Soon removed:










Just incase you had forgot:










Carl was making good process on the interior with Robs special Gliptone Leather Cleaner mixture:










Then making headway with George on the matts:










The Driver's Matt however needed some steamer action due to some ground in dirt:










These matts were then all protected with some AG Lifeshine Carpet and Upholstery Protectant:










I was now moving my way down the side of the car towards the front:























































Rob was mirroring me on the other side and as you can see Carl getting stuck into those exhausts:










Using some Wirewool and Autosol with a Microfibre Cloth:










Rob and I were now making the finishing touches:





































With the minimal dust made from the Megs 205, we opted for the dooka Duster and dooka Dryer to remove any polishing dust:



















Some particular attention paid to the window rubbers:



















I then decided to get some Zaino Z16 onto the tyres:



















I then went around the car applying some FK1000P via a German Applicator Pad, which was then removed:





































Carl fairly happy with things so far:










Next up we opted for some Swissvax Onyx:



















This was removed easily and checked with the dooka Defect Spotter:














































Rob meanwhile had been busy cleaning all the glass inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner:










This was followed by some Nanolex for the windscreen:



















Then it was time for some Windshield Wonder Bonnet on the inside:




























I paid some attention to the door lock - Before:










Tooth Pick action:



















After:










*The Results:*

*Indoors:*







































































































































































































Then time to move the cars around.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Outside:*





















































































































































































Apologies for all the images but this was a thoroughly enjoyable day detailing a motor that I particularly like and think the colour suits it perfectly...........:thumb:

Massive thanks to Carl for taking some snaps and also getting stuck in, a big help on the day and also big thanks to Rob as always for some good banter and 'polishing anthems'........:buffer:

Comments as always are welcome.......


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work again team. I see someone has got there touran front end fitted now:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Nice work again team. I see someone has got there touran front end fitted now:thumb:


He sure has, what you reckon? Looks good hey?

:driver:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice to see you actually doing some work for a change Simon. Just kidding, you know that..

I was surprised with the amount of gloss that we brought to the paint, unfortunately the pictures don't quite do it justice..

It was a great day, one of the best detailing days I have had. Always a jolly when working with Simon, a few detailing anthems and great general banter. Although I do tend to take the banter a little to far ..

@Scott. Yup, went on about a month ago, after finally getting around to getting it painted. I have had it for over a year and a half sitting in my dinning room. Her indoors was sure pleased to see it go. Painted by Mark at TUK customs. Running straight from the gun finish, only about 2 blemished that could be flatted out, but no need really. I do rate Mark as a painter, one of the places I send my customers to. Along with Matt at R.A.D. You need one now Scott..


----------



## The Green Devil (May 7, 2011)

absolute wow! brilliant work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Nice Work mates :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work guys.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Enjoyed reading that one


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there guys.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

cracking work lads... how long did it take ?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## LudwigVonSpork (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

jfletch121 said:


> cracking work lads... how long did it take ?


A normal 'dooka double d detail' is done within one day, in instance from around 9am until 6pm :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

You guys never fail to impress. A stunning job on a stunning car very nice.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Seriously! One day takes me that long just to wash my car Ha!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning as always Si. I love detailing new cars, makes them look 'another level' clean!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Super duper fella's:thumb:

Lovely colour for it, the wheels look a little fussy on the a6 though imo.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

cracking write up as usual. ace work.


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Great results and I really enjoyed watching the loads of pictures:argie:

I've got the same setup/color but an Avant. Next month I'll try M205 on my paintwork as a finishing polish.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> He sure has, what you reckon? Looks good hey?
> 
> :driver:


That vans always looked good to me full stop but it looks well with the debadged grill.



dooka said:


> @Scott. Yup, went on about a month ago, after finally getting around to getting it painted. I have had it for over a year and a half sitting in my dinning room. Her indoors was sure pleased to see it go. Painted by Mark at TUK customs. Running straight from the gun finish, only about 2 blemished that could be flatted out, but no need really. I do rate Mark as a painter, one of the places I send my customers to. Along with Matt at R.A.D. You need one now Scott..


I need too much mate. Dent removal and signage for starters then its onto the BBS rims ive got my eye on and of course the obligatory squat stance. Time and money. Got half of that just havent got the time yet:lol:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work and a very enjoyable read as always


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Super duper fella's:thumb:
> 
> Lovely colour for it, the wheels look a little fussy on the a6 though imo.


You reckon?



SkyBuMp said:


> Great results and I really enjoyed watching the loads of pictures:argie:
> 
> I've got the same setup/color but an Avant. Next month I'll try M205 on my paintwork as a finishing polish.


Megs 205 will give you some cut twinned with the 3M Polishing Pad with longer work times, it all depends on the condition of your paintwork from the start, certainly brings out the gloss level though........:buffer:


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Which 3M Polishing pad is that, the waffle pad? It looks flat on the pictures.

I still do not have the 3M pads but I do have the Meg's softbuff 2.0 polishing pad, I gues that also works fine with M205 

The paintwork is in mint condition, it only need to be refined again with a finishing polish. Maybe I'll even do M205 on a Meg's finishing pad.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SkyBuMp said:


> Which 3M Polishing pad is that, the waffle pad? It looks flat on the pictures.
> 
> I still do not have the 3M pads but I do have the Meg's softbuff 2.0 polishing pad, I gues that also works fine with M205
> 
> The paintwork is in mint condition, it only need to be refined again with a finishing polish. Maybe I'll even do M205 on a Meg's finishing pad.


In this image below you can just make out the waffle on the 3M Polishing Yellow Pad:










Worth trying the lighter cut first but sounds like your onto a winner with either.......:buffer:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking good DD's:thumb:

Like the A6, cracking value at the moment to.

Yet to try 105 & 205, so used to the Menz and 3M range, should give it a try.

Thanks for posting lads, hope some more write-ups are planned soon?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Looking good DD's:thumb:
> 
> Like the A6, cracking value at the moment to.
> 
> ...


Cheers Si and the A6 is good value with the new model having been released, this one was also a good buy.......:thumb:

Rob and I are regular fans of 205 and 105 has it's applications but we do like the 3M range, not so much of the Menz though........

Got a cracker lined up for this weekend..........:car:

MP4-***...........


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Cheers Si and the A6 is good value with the new model having been released, this one was also a good buy.......:thumb:
> 
> Rob and I are regular fans of 205 and 105 has it's applications but we do like the 3M range, not so much of the Menz though........
> 
> ...


I'll give Megs a go then mate:thumb:

Make sure you get that write up on Sunday as I need something good to look at while the Mrs has X Factor on:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> I'll give Megs a go then mate:thumb:
> 
> Make sure you get that write up on Sunday as I need something good to look at while the Mrs has X Factor on:lol:


:lol:

Sunday, you must be joking, road trip in the dooka mobile this weekend for both days so we will be sleeping no doubt............:driver:

Will get it up the following week though.........:thumb:


----------



## Carlos_Bilibio (Jun 28, 2011)

Great job...

fantastic !!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work chaps :thumb:


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great photos


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Carl was making good process on the interior with Robs special Gliptone Leather Cleaner mixture


What exactly is Robs special Gliptone Leather Cleaner mixture I am very intreagued


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

walker1967 said:


> What exactly is Robs special Gliptone Leather Cleaner mixture I am very intreagued


If I told you Rob would probably kill me


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice work,the colour definately suits the a6 as you say.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Great result - on a very nice car. The finish shining off the back end when
it was parked up in the garage looked really stunning Simon! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

samuir1974 said:


> Great result - on a very nice car. The finish shining off the back end when
> it was parked up in the garage looked really stunning Simon! :thumb:


Thanks Ste, what's the news on the R36?


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks Ste, what's the news on the R36?


Seems that the R36 is long gone - or in bits by now. 
Pretty gutted obviously.... and insurance claim is going slow....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

samuir1974 said:


> Seems that the R36 is long gone - or in bits by now.
> Pretty gutted obviously.... and insurance claim is going slow....


Shocks mate, really sorry to hear that 

What's next?


----------



## davers (Jan 8, 2009)

brillaint work guys 

how do you find 205 and the yellow 3m pad? was considering using this combo sometime on my ep3 type r


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

davers said:


> brillaint work guys
> 
> how do you find 205 and the yellow 3m pad? was considering using this combo sometime on my ep3 type r


This combination can provide great enhancement results but dependant on the type of defects and the lacquer will depend on the results, I am not familiar with the car your quoting, what is it exactly?


----------



## davers (Jan 8, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> This combination can provide great enhancement results but dependant on the type of defects and the lacquer will depend on the results, I am not familiar with the car your quoting, what is it exactly?


the car is a 2003 shape honda civic, type r , in nighthawk black


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Baker21 said:


> Shocks mate, really sorry to hear that
> 
> What's next?


I know - its a real bummer after only 5 months ownership!
Had her looking mint too..... inside and out. 

Not sure quite yet - need to work out a budget and see.
To be honest looking round..... S4 or RS4; else i might have another R36!!!

Just need the insurance to pay out soon then i can get on with it...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

davers said:


> the car is a 2003 shape honda civic, type r , in nighthawk black


Honda paint can be super soft or super tough, I haven't had experience with the 03 Civic so can't comment, worth researching that car on here though and I am sure you will find someone that has detailed one and can give you some pointers......:thumb:



samuir1974 said:


> I know - its a real bummer after only 5 months ownership!
> Had her looking mint too..... inside and out.
> 
> Not sure quite yet - need to work out a budget and see.
> ...


Well all the best with it Ste and look forward to seeing the next one........:thumb:


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

Perfect is small word for this!!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

wicked work there fella's.


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks great, thought I recognised the name are you on caddy2k?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Toomer said:


> Looks great, thought I recognised the name are you on caddy2k?


Rob sure is......:wave:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work guys on a great colour and car.


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Amazing how you did that in such short space of time! 
Great attention to detail. awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

goodyuk82 said:


> Amazing how you did that in such short space of time!
> Great attention to detail. awesome work :thumb:


It's pretty normal for us to get all that done in a day but worth pointing out that Carl did his fair share and it's easy when someone else is taking the pictures


----------

